# Helpful Websites for DIY fiberholics



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

In looking for a homemade niddy noddy site, thought I'd post these links- we are hoping to make the wheel from bicycles this summer..... 
http://blog.loxosceles.org/posts/1147125661.shtml
That one is for homemade Viking type wool combs- for worsted style spinning. I am planning on hubby making these to use with the Icelandic wool, which is double coated- tog and thel. 
http://rosemaryknits.blogspot.com/2008/08/my-new-wheel.html bike wheel
http://www.squidoo.com/skeinyarn how to make yarn swift, http://www.doctordirt.com/blog/niddy.html niddy noddies.
Good survival- fiber prep sites!
Another helpful: we used easter egg dye to dye wool- in the package came a doohicky that holds the eggs- if you make a hook out of one end, it is a lovely orafice hook when you need an extra.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Hey IHN would you mind posting those up in the appropriate sticky too?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

IHN, those are great links.

Right. Up. My alley. :gaptooth:

Thanx


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Really like the one on the wool combs. I might just try that!


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

You would not believe how hard it is too find the maple for those combs I finally have the name of a speciality wood store about 30 minutes away to try.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Posted on the links of interest sticky.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Thank you!


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

OOOOOoooooo wool combs! That's too cool. Not only can I make some cheap, but I can tell my visitors how they could have been made in the Old Days!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I have seen wool combs similar, except they were made w/o the epoxy. 
They simply had another small piece of wood screwed in over the top of the nail heads.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

IHN - thanks so much for the links!! I've been looking for wool combs, and these are just a wonderful alternative (and I LOVED the humor - the "null-combing" cracked me up!)


----------

